# Foot switch



## PenTurnerJohn (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm trying to find a foot switch I can use with my DP and perhaps some other shop tools.  I've seen this posting by Randy some months ago.



> Posted - Mar 28 2006 :  05:57:41 AM US Eastern Time   Show Profile   Email Poster   Reply with Quote  Copy this URL to Link to this Reply
> quote:
> Originally posted by DocStram
> 
> ...



Do any of the rest of you use a foot switch?  If so, where could I purchase one?  Thanks,


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Sep 12, 2006)

My opinion? I don't like them at all. I have a friend recovering right now that was changing the belt setting on his press and stepped on it and broke 3 fingers when they got sucked in. Too much chance for the little advantage to having one for most tools. If you go with one, seriously think about what the chance that it might get stepped on while you are in the danger sone.


----------



## txbob (Sep 12, 2006)

I've used a Woodcraft #143158 for years, but just on my wood lathe, not on a drill press. I like it a lot. It makes a good hands-free emergency shut down switch, so I see it as a safety advantage, not a danger.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4030

txbob


----------



## cozee (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't have a foot switch on my Dp here at home but there is one on the DP at work. 25 plus people have access to it and none have had any mishaps. I don't really see any advantage to it other than saving the second or so it takes to flip a switch.

When ever working on power tools, one should always make sure they are unplugged. The most simple and effective safety measure one can take.


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />I don't have a foot switch on my Dp here at home but there is one on the DP at work. 25 plus people have access to it and none have had any mishaps. I don't really see any advantage to it other than saving the second or so it takes to flip a switch.
> 
> When ever working on power tools, one should always make sure they are unplugged. The most simple and effective safety measure one can take.



AMEN to unplugging before working on ANY power equipment!!!!


----------



## Yarael (Sep 12, 2006)

Well for me the DP would be the only thing I would use it for. As the switch is Way in the very back and hard for me to get to. I usually end up using a scrap piece of wood to flip it on and off. Plus with how old this DP is I feel safer using the wood to turn it on and off. Never know when it might decide to have a short in it. And its completely solid cast iron. At least 40+ years old.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 12, 2006)

Exactly right, Greg! It doesn't matter if you're talking about a DP, TS or even a router, always unplug it when changing blades, bits, or speed settings. Safety should always be foremost on our minds when operating our power tools. Let's see, how many reports have we read in just the last year or so from many of our friends here on the IAP because of safety related mishaps? If it were only one, it would be too many![]


----------



## cozee (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yarael_
> <br />Well for me the DP would be the only thing I would use it for. As the switch is Way in the very back and hard for me to get to. I usually end up using a scrap piece of wood to flip it on and off. Plus with how old this DP is I feel safer using the wood to turn it on and off. Never know when it might decide to have a short in it. And its completely solid cast iron. At least 40+ years old.



Why not rewire the unit and locate the switch so that it is easier to access and upgrade the safety at the same time?


----------



## Yarael (Sep 13, 2006)

cause the thing is so old not sure what all would happen to it if I did. Plus it is my stepdad's and use to be his dad's so he doesnt want anything to happen to it.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 13, 2006)

The foot switch on my DP is simply a $2 metal toggle switch mounted to the stand and wired into the existing electrical system.  If you have a little electrical knowledge, you can make up a plug-in switch of your own.....probably for less than $10.  Everything you need can be had from the electrical dept of Home Depot except for the push button switch which can be found at any Radio Shack store.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br /><b>Exactly right, Greg! It doesn't matter if you're talking about a DP, TS or even a router, always unplug it when changing blades, bits, or speed settings.</b> Safety should always be foremost on our minds when operating our power tools. Let's see, how many reports have we read in just the last year or so from many of our friends here on the IAP because of safety related mishaps? If it were only one, it would be too many![]



I am not trying to start anyting here, but does anyone unplug their lathe when changing speeds as in the Jet Mini?(belts)
I know I don't.
I would never consider  doing anything on a table saw, bandsaw, router etc. without unplugging it.
What is it about a lathe that seems so benign?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 13, 2006)

> I'm trying to find a foot switch I can use with my DP and perhaps some other shop tools. I've seen this posting by Randy some months ago.





> _Originally posted by Yarael_
> <br />cause the thing is so old not sure what all would happen to it if I did. Plus it is my stepdad's and use to be his dad's so he doesnt want anything to happen to it.



I am a little confused by your original question.
If the DP is hard wired into the panel then you would need to change the wiring to accomodate the foot switch.
If it isn't hard wired, but just plugs into an outlet then it is easy enough to get make a box with a switch and an outlet.PLug  that where the DP was plugged into and plug the DP into the box with the switch.
One way or another whether you use a foot switch or an external swith the DP would need to plug into a power source different than it is now.

Based on you  reservations( wooden stick) I would reccomend a GFIC.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />.....does anyone unplug their lathe when changing speeds as in the Jet Mini?(belts)..........




I do!  

There was a post not too long ago by someone who accidentally turned their JET on while shifting a belt.  I don't recall that there was any serious damage done; but there could have been.  It was the VS model and the switch is a little more exposed on that model; but there is a certain amount of risk regardless of which model one uses.  Just depends how much risk you are willing to accept.

This might be an interesting question for a poll??


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Tablesaws and Routers are the two that I always unplug before changing the blades or bits. I also try not to leave hand tools pluged in around the shop---I always trip over the cords.


----------



## chigdon (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a foot switch, that I hardly ever use any more, that I mounted on top of the base of my mini lathe stand.  It is easy to get to but nearly impossible to hit without trying (ie not on the ground).


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments so far...they are very helpful.

The reason I began this thread about a foot switch on my DP is that I have my hands full when I'm operating it.  My left hand is holding the vacuum hose while my right hand is turning the wheel.  I like to have the bit down close to the wood before turning the DP on.  This means I need an extra hand; therefore, I was thinking of the possibility of a foot switch.


----------



## bradh (Sep 14, 2006)

I use a foot switch on my table saw and think it is great. It also has a power switch and both have to be on for the motor to start. I make a habit of turning off the power switch befor I put my hands near the blade in case I accidentally bump the foot pedal.
  I got my switch at Busy Bee Tools in Canada. Seems like they carry most of the same stuff as your HF in the USA.
Brad


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenTurnerJohn_
> <br />Thanks for all your comments so far...they are very helpful.
> 
> The reason I began this thread about a foot switch on my DP is that I have my hands full when I'm operating it.  My left hand is holding the vacuum hose while my right hand is turning the wheel.  I like to have the bit down close to the wood before turning the DP on.  This means I need an extra hand; therefore, I was thinking of the possibility of a foot switch.


Make a holder for the Vacuum hose.
It isn't necessary.


----------



## 53Jim (Sep 17, 2006)

I have a foot switch, but only use it on my scroll saw.   I don't see any practicality in having a drill press, table saw, or even a lathe powered by such a switch.   The way I see it, we are just getting lazy, and the ability to step on a switch instead of touching it with our fingers/hands is more appealing 'cuz it doesn't take as much energy.

Now before you sstart yelling at me, read the first sentence in my post.   I'm guilty also.


----------



## Monty (Sep 17, 2006)

Is this what your looking for???
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/footswtc.html


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 17, 2006)

I've tried foot switches on various tools and found them awkard. Concentrating on keeping my foot on the switch distracted from what I was doing at the tool. I now have my lathe and dust-collector plugged into an outlet controlled by a light switch on the work surface next to the lathe. One switch and they both come on. Having a foot switch on tools such as router tables, band saws,  and table saws seems to me to not be very safe. "Putting your foot dowm" could take on (or off) a new meaning. But, to each his own.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by PenTurnerJohn_
> <br />I'm trying to find a foot switch I can use with my DP and perhaps some other shop tools.  I've seen this posting by Randy some months ago.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 17, 2006)

Although I do have a foot switch(came with the drill), I rarely use it and think the general issue is one of those with "NO" right answer.  I can envision situations and set-ups where it would be helpful.  OTOH, for most people, it is probably not of much, if any, benefit; but obviously folks are buying then or you wouldn't see so many of them advertised in the catalogs. As much as anything, I think this is one of those "personal preference" issues.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Sep 17, 2006)

Randy [and others],

Thanks for all your comments on the foot switch.  At this point I agree with everyone that a foot switch is NOT the safe option for table saws, routers, lathes, and band saws.  I think the jury is still out on the DP.  Like you said Randy it is probably more of a personal choice.  Since I've never had one I appreciate all the comments from those of you who do [and some who don't].

I'll probably order the "Billy switch" that Monty referred to and try it out for a while to determine if it a nuisance, safety issue, or actually a help.

Thanks everyone...you continue to be a huge resource for newbies like me.  []


----------



## woodwish (Sep 17, 2006)

I guess from years of teaching wood shop I don't want to see anyone with their hands near anything that is controlled by the foot.  Although I do have switchs on most of my tools that take a finger to turn "on" but I can also hit the "off" switch with my knee.  That way I can turn on machines with my hands out of the way and then keep my hands on the work while I turn it off.  Lots of switches out there that have a raised ridge around the "on" button to protect it and the "off" is exposed so it's easy to hit.  Some after market one have an outlet built-in so all you would have to do is plug in the DP and mount the switch box somewhere that you can turn on and off from a convenient location.

Look at www.rockler.com and search for a router switch, they're on sale right now I think.


----------

